# 320,000km Toyota 100 series Landcruiser brought back from the dead! [PIC HEAVY]



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's been a while since I got the time to do a big detail, so I decided to surprise a friend that left his car a my place when he went away on a trip for a few days. Truth be told, I felt more sorry for his pregnant wife that has to put up with it! 

The car in question is a Toyota Landcruiser 100 series, very rough looking, heavily scratched daily driver, used for bashing it's own tracks through the Australian outback on the weekends. Oh, it's also got 320,000kms on the clock too! The colour is a nice shade of oxidised white! :lol:

Hard to capture most stuff on this car in photo's, but hopefully you'll get the idea...

This is how the car presented itself. I don't think its been washed for a few years! 




























Oh no! Looks like a challenge has presented itself right here!




























I jumped right in and gave it a good foaming with degreaser. You can see a ton of crap coming off the car!



















Rear after foam. Still covered in crud!










Nice 50/50 when washing!










Side marks after washing. This is going to be fun removing!










Wolfs Decon Gel working away. I thought I would have got more of a reaction, but most of the crap was removed with the degreaser foam and wash stage.










New ArtDeShine poly clay










Nice colour Alfred, does it match your handbag?!?! :lol:

I first thought ÿep, another cheap chinese clay, looks the same as some clay I've already got..... But this one certainly feels different, and a bit firmer to the soft chinese clay I got.










Im tested the clay out with QD's and water, it seemed to work best with just a wet surface from water. It didn't stick or grab the paint either, which is a welcomed relief.



















The clay easily removed the oxidation off the paint. Best thing with this new type of clay, this crap just washes off! Not too soft, not too hard, just right! :thumb:










I really like it! Not bad at all! Best use with just water is a cost saving bonus! :thumb:

Apparently, if you drop the clay, you can wash the dirt off and continue using it! :doublesho Crap just washes off the clay, but no, i didn't try it. I'll certainly have to test this out on a scrap panel in the future! :thumb:

Time to remove those horrible marks from down the side of the car.

For this, I tried out an Osren velvet pad. It's got the same cut as about 3000 grit sand paper, but finished very smooth, flat, and clear! Compounding to 95% LSP ready in one step! :doublesho



















I chose to use Meguiars Ultimate Compound with the Osren Pad on my trusty Flex rotary. I love this compound, it's zero dust, very easy to use, and gets an awesome finish too! It also smells like cinnamon! 










Working away nicely! Note the big improvement in colour even with my crappy pics!










Mark gone from one door!



















I continued on polishing out the car, and tried a few different combos too. I got given one of these new compounding pads to try too, much nicer to use than regular wool pads! No linting!



















After compounding and testing out a few heavy cut combos, I tested out a few finishing combos and settled on HD Uno on a 3M blue pad. Impressive multi use polish this one! :thumb:



















A few fun 50/50's and before & afters! 



















Note the heavy scratching down the side! The whole car was like this!









































































All polished up and looking sweet! 



















Tyres were treated to ArtDeShine Hydrophobic Tyre Coat. A little oges a long way with this product, which is a good thing with these big tyres! 

This was what the tyres looked like after the first wash and degreasing. They were degreased and scrubed again to get them back to black!



















MUCH BETTER!!! :thumb:










On to the interior. What a mess!!! :doublesho

I ended up removing all the rubbish, giving the seats and floor a vacuum, then cleaning it up with a wash mit and soapy water! The windows were cleaned with 100% IPA too! (non-tint windows!)









































































The doors were next. The handles were covered in a sticky mess. I gave the doors a liberal spray with APC, then an agitation with a nail brush. They came up much better!























































Now onto the coating! 

This is the ArtDeShine 2-stage coating. It's designed to be safe and very easy to use for the home detailer, and that it certainly is!! :thumb:

More info found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287642

Prep was another wash to remove all polish residue, a wipe down with panel wipe, then a wipe down with Eraser.



















Base coat is very nice to use. It feels similar to other quartz coatings I've used, which is a good thing. Apply around the panel, wait 5 minutes, and the residue buffs off very easily. Wait 2hrs, then apply the top coat! :thumb:










Top coat is litterally wipe on wipe off! It couldn't be easier!










Haze from base coat.










All finished! WOW! Nice gloss! :argie:



















A few outside shots. Hard to capture the 'look' on white outside, but it certainly looks nice!



























































































Not bad for 320,000kms on the clock! 










Oh, and remember those marks down the side?



















Check out the colour difference in those last two photos! I hope you enjoyed reading, this sure was a lot of fun to detail! :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*i m crying*

Hi Ravern I m cry.

your skill and effort and nice praise on the Miss artdeshine. BZ.

The second war car get back to her history of shine and clean and beautifully parade at your house compound.

I m crying and same all photo in my dropbox.

Thanks Matty

Nice and good time when in SG have a beer.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

how could I forget?

In celebration of Singapore coating!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good.... brought back from the dead, and ready for another few years of abuse...

job well done, and well deserved beer! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't believe you, that's another car 

Top job :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome results:thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Raven??? what did you achieved my man????:argie::argie::argie:
I hope that you did injection before you start the interior


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

What a turnaround..!!
you turn a piece of junk into a shiny,very well detailied car..
TOP WORK mate:thumb::thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! That's some turnaround. That interior was minging!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

OMG Matty that was insane. 

You told me before posting the pics about the messy interior but this was surely bad. 

Glad you saved the car


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

fantastic turnaround, don't understand how anyone could let the interior get like that:doublesho


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb: , high satisfaction with that job!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

That is some turn-around!


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

Now these are the threads I am talking about. That is top job, amazing transformation in a well-beaten car. Excellent sir. 

Mike


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Brilliant clean up project, and very nice of you to do it. Looks like you enjoyed it too 

No that it's all cleaned up, i'd find it hard NOT to look out for a used drivers side wing in white :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work bud :thumb:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

It makes me want to only work on unloved cars!

Brilliant turn around, your friend must have been chuffed, even more so his wife in fact!


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

That is awesome! Great job mate, I assume you had more than the one beer after that task!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking job, excellent turnaround:thumb:


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Brilliant job, i would to know what your friends reaction was like?!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

amatkins said:


> Brilliant job, i would to know what your friends reaction was like?!


haha! He gets back tomorrow!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

VXR.Tom said:


> That is awesome! Great job mate, I assume you had more than the one beer after that task!


After.... During.... Before.... It's all good! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

mgpdoc said:


> Now these are the threads I am talking about. That is top job, amazing transformation in a well-beaten car. Excellent sir.
> 
> Mike


Thanks mike, much appreciated mate. :thumb:

I get the most satisfaction from detailing these types too!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround. These are my favourite sort of threads, good to see that the Toyota is still going strong with almost 200k miles on the clock.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

just amazing!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

spiros said:


> Raven??? what did you achieved my man????:argie::argie::argie:
> I hope that you did injection before you start the interior


Haha! I seriously thought of just snow foaming the whole lot! :lol:



Kotsos said:


> OMG Matty that was insane.
> 
> You told me before posting the pics about the messy interior but this was surely bad.
> 
> Glad you saved the car


Cheers mate! I told you!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome job.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking job fella

great results :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

mate, looks like new again, can even see the Lexus in one of the shots. top work


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great turnaround, if i was you would insist on monthly inspections to make sure your good work is being maintained


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Mate thats a great turnaround! looks like a completely different car!

Wish my mates would clean my car for me when i leave it at his house. lol


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

It's true, you really can polish a turd! Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep top notch mate


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

:thumb:Great results!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

WOW! what a great turn around.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Brilliant turn around mate. I know it was rough but its good to see a TLC used for its purpose instead of it being a blinged up toy

Daz


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome Matty 

Btw.. I just realised I have Base Coat wipes and Hydrophobic Glass Coat Wipes but not Top Coat Wipes..
What's the difference between these?

Again mate pure class


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

chuffin eck,proof that you can polish a turd..some job,well done


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

:thumb:What a job !!!!:thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Matt that was pure class mate. Must be nice to get free stuff and be able to use it, instead of just sending it to someone else :lol:

The turn around was epic dude, very obvious indeed. Well done.

Glad you liked the clay pads and tyre also dude



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome Matty
> 
> Btw.. I just realised I have Base Coat wipes and Hydrophobic Glass Coat Wipes but not Top Coat Wipes..
> What's the difference between these?
> ...


Aaron if it says "glass coating" that is the top coat. If it says windscreen, well you get that bit lol. They didn't all say top coat on the bruv


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

fantastic results Raven. Top work.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Aaron if it says "glass coating" that is the top coat. If it says windscreen, well you get that bit lol. They didn't all say top coat on the bruv


aah I thought that cheers pal :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bowler said:


> Great turnaround, if i was you would insist on monthly inspections to make sure your good work is being maintained


Haha! My mate works at the same place as me, easy to check! 

I know it's going to be abused, it's a great test for the 2 stage coating! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CodHead said:


> It's true, you really can polish a turd! Great turnaround:thumb:





robtech said:


> chuffin eck,proof that you can polish a turd..some job,well done


Yep, polishing that fender was a laugh!

Dented fender ------> Shiny dented fender! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

zippo said:


> Brilliant turn around mate. I know it was rough but its good to see a TLC used for its purpose instead of it being a blinged up toy
> 
> Daz


Yep, it certainly gets used and abused for it's intended purpose, that's for sure! :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks wicked now, impressed with them pads, anyone know if they are available here, or whats the equivalent?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> looks wicked now, impressed with them pads, anyone know if they are available here, or whats the equivalent?


here you go man! 
http://www.carpro.uk.com/orange-peel-removal-pad-velvet-135mm-5-pack/


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

some great work there raven they'll think theve got a new truck when they get back.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> here you go man!
> http://www.carpro.uk.com/orange-peel-removal-pad-velvet-135mm-5-pack/


Cheers fella, think I'm going to give them a go at some point soon and probably on my taxi, might as well as its only a workhorse anyway, :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Epic detail...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Mint (Nov 12, 2009)

Brilliant turnaround man, great work!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

amazing work


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing turn around top work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

great job


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice write up bud, always enjoy a Raven write up:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

awesome job :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome... she was is a right pickle!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Two coats of Hammerite Smooth on those bumpers would have finished it of a treat. Top job mate.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Impressive Job! Now you can go off-roading again.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Pan Man said:


> Two coats of Hammerite Smooth on those bumpers would have finished it of a treat. Top job mate.


I was extremely close to doing just that actually. Knowing how this car gets used, I didn't feel up to taking off that rear bar to do it properly. The car gets a good flogging as you can see, plus it's all steel and looks bloody heavy!


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Top work. I love seeing old buses like that get turned around. Cool car too.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's been over two weeks now since I applied the ArtDeShine 2-stage coating, and it's settled in very well! My friend drives on red dirt (mud! ) roads every day, and nothing will stick to it! What ever dirt sits on it is washed away with the rain! My friend says he's happy he finally got some dirt to stick to the lower sills, we'll have to see if it comes off the next puddle he drives through! 










And here's a beading shot too!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome turnaround there 

I have a chuckle to myself whenever I see dashboard mats, I know they're to protect from the sun but they're so funny :thumb:


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Amazing Job and a gorgeous beading too!!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great Work! Amazing to get rid of those scratches and scuffs down the side! :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice to see an unlikely vehicle getting such a great turn around!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Good Effort!!

ATB
Nick


----------

